
Some media predictions - awwstn
https://medium.com/thoughts-on-media/some-media-predictions-b39ec2cdc544#.nqmcd13yy
======
neikos
> Within 5 years, I think BuzzFeed will have earned a spot next to The New
> York Times as being among the most credible, highest quality storytellers in
> the world.

I... is this Poe's law[1] in effect?

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe%27s_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe%27s_law)

